# Fänge mit der Fliege. (:



## sebastian.WAF (21. April 2009)

Ich dachte mir ich eröffne einfachmal einen Thread für die fänge mit der Fliege.


----------



## s_rathje (22. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Finde ich ne gute Idee!
Hab zwar leider keine Bilder, doch ich konnte bei meiner letzten Tour schon einige Barsche überlisten 
Das macht Hoffnung auf weitere Fänge, obwohl für mich die richtige Saison erst in ein paar Wochen losgehen wird


----------



## laverda (22. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hi Flifis, 
die Idee mit den Fliegenfänge(r)n finde ich prima. #6 
Wir haben zwar bereits das Boardfliegenforum, da liegt der Schwerpunkt m.E. aber auf dem Austausch zum Tüddeln eigener Fliegen. (Lohnt sich immer, da mal rein zu schauen.) 
Schön wäre es trotzdem, wenn hier neben den Fängen auch die Fliege genannt würde und wenn möglich beides mit Bild. Ob und wie selbst gebunden, ist da ja zunächst mal egal. #c
Da mache ich mal den Anfang (auch wenn diese Bilder bereits im Boardfliegen-Tüddelfred stehen): 

Zander, 63 cm, Haar-Streamer, 7 cm ("Plüdder", selbst gebunden), Baggersee













Gruß vom platten Niederrhein |wavey:


----------



## Rosi (22. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Oh, da hab ich was Feines für den Dorsch. Die Gummeline mit Beinchen aus Haushaltsgummi. Die Idee war von Bondex, ist aber schon 2 Jahre her.
Vorsicht, es wird ein großes Bild.


----------



## laverda (22. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hi Rosi, 
kaum zu glauben, was sich son Dorsch alles reinhaut.......oder stehen die eh auf Gummi? |supergri 
Fliegentüddler schrecken anscheinend vor nichts zurück, die fangen sogar noch mit Kram aus Omas Mülleimer ihre Fische. 

Da fällt mir ein...........die Tüte gestern vom Diskounter hatte oben rechts eine Farbe......da könnte man doch glatt mal........und überhaupt das Material wäre durchaus geeignet......dazu noch ne Marabou...........

Gruß vom platten Niederrhein


----------



## sebastian.WAF (25. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

So jetzt stelle ich mal meine Döbel vor  
Gewicht 3,2kg
Länge ca. 66cm 
Gewässer Ems
Köder Natürlich eine Fliege:vik:


----------



## Smödi (25. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Petri zum Döbel #6 !!
Der kann sich sehen lassen und hat an der Rute bestimmt Spaß gemacht - oder.


----------



## Caddisfly01 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hi ,
hier mein Döbel gefangen auf Nymphe mit meiner feinen Rute Klasse 2 hat mortz Spass gemacht :vik:


----------



## Caddisfly01 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hier noch ein Fang von heute eine schöne Bachforelle zwar kein Riese aber auch solche Fische sehen gut aus und geben an feinen Gerät einen sehr guten Kampf ab :vik:


----------



## Rosi (26. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Schöne Fische#6 Petri Heil.


----------



## Daniel1983 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

hey caddis was für eine rute ist das die is wirklich mal schick!

mfg daniel


----------



## DiSch (26. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *



laverda schrieb:


> Hi Flifis,
> die Idee mit den Fliegenfänge(r)n finde ich prima. #6
> Wir haben zwar bereits das Boardfliegenforum, da liegt der Schwerpunkt m.E. aber auf dem Austausch zum Tüddeln eigener Fliegen. (Lohnt sich immer, da mal rein zu schauen.)
> Schön wäre es trotzdem, wenn hier neben den Fängen auch die Fliege genannt würde und wenn möglich beides mit Bild. Ob und wie selbst gebunden, ist da ja zunächst mal egal. #c
> ...


Hat der Zander nicht noch Schonzeit???


----------



## Caddisfly01 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> hey caddis was für eine rute ist das die is wirklich mal schick!
> 
> mfg daniel



Das ist eine >>

*Orvis Superfine Trout Bum*



*Länge **:     *1,83m
*Klasse **:*     2

*Gewicht **:*  28,4Gramm

*Teilung **:*   4


geworfen wird sie zur Zeit mit einer WF 2 Schnur !!
Macht echt Laune das Teil schöne parabolische Aktion #6
Bilder davon findest du in mein Profil in den Alben #6


----------



## Caddisfly01 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hatte das Glück auf meiner Seite und konnte mit einer kleinen von mir gebundene weiße Nymphe diese (Nase ) zu überlisten , sie ist ja ganzjährig bei uns geschont und wurde nach schönem Drill in ihr Elemet zurückgesetzt :vik:


----------



## laverda (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *



DiSch schrieb:


> Hat der Zander nicht noch Schonzeit???



Klar hat er das, deshalb schwimmt der auch wieder im See und nicht in heißer Butter. Ich war auf Barsch aus und insofern war der ein "Beifang". Da die Barsche Anfang April im Gegensatz zu den Zandern nicht in Beißlaune waren, habe ich das Angeln mit Streamer in diesem Wasser dann vorübergehend eingestellt. Alle gesetzlich zulässigen Köder dürfen dort ganzjährig genutzt werden. #6
Bevor jetzt aber die Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn des Verbots verschiedener Köder während der Schonzeiten losgeht, nur noch die Anmerkung, dass während der Barbenschonzeit auch kein generelles Grundangelverbot mit Naturködern besteht (die Feeder- und Aalangler würden sich darüber besonders freuen). 
Meerforelle und Lachs sind ganzjährig gesperrt, deshalb ist das Angeln mit Blinker und Fliege dennoch nicht verboten. 

Aber dieses Thema gehört nicht in diesen Fred.


----------



## Rosi (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hier ist ein Foto vom Hornhecht aus dem letzten Jahr, mit einer Fliege aus der Teal Serie. Gefangen vom Boot aus.


----------



## laverda (29. April 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Tolles Foto! 

#6#6#6


----------



## Carphunter87 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hallo,

ich war heut an meinem Vereinsgewässer und es war wie verhext.

Zuerst hab ich mit Bienenimitat als Trockenflieger gefischt... Die Forellen schwammen erst auf die  Fliege zu und drehten dann kurz vorher ab. Dann Fliege gewechselt auf ein Köderfischimitat und bei 3 Würfen - 3 schöne Forellen erwischt...  Leider musste ich dann einpacken, da man bei uns nur 3 Forellen pro Tag fangen darf.

Naja bis auf den Anfang war es ein schöner Tag:m


----------



## Caddisfly01 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Konnte heute meine erste Äsche überlisten , zwar klein aber auch kleine Fische haben ihren Reiz und ihre Schönheit |rolleyes
Köder war eine schwarze mit weiß abgesetzte Nymphe.


----------



## Tewi (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

petri zum schönen fisch.
ne schöne combo haste da!!!!


----------



## Caddisfly01 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Danke für das petri zum Fisch , und zur Combo ja danke fürs Lob die Combo macht echt Spass möchte sie nicht mehr missen selbst kleinere Fische machen Laune an diesem Gerät der Schnurklasse 2 .#6


----------



## Flo66 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Letzten Sonnatg konnte ich 3 schöne Bachsaiblinge von zusammen 4kg landen, habe aber leider kein Bild.

Zwei gingen auf einen kleinen schwarzen Streamer und der Dritte auch auf einen Streamer, diesmal aber ein anderes Muster(Wollybugger, schwarz).


----------



## andy_Spro (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

konnte heute eine schöne bachforelle ffangen an der Abens mit wolly bugger


----------



## sebastian.WAF (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Petri zu allen Fischen, sind wirklich klasse Fänge dabei!
Hat sich ja gelohnt diesen Thread zu eröffnen 

Weiter so schöne Fänge posten..

Tight Lines 
Basti


----------



## s_rathje (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Ein kleiner Bericht zum Fliegenfischen am Forellensee
(die erste Forelle auf Fliegenrute?!)


 09.05.2009, es war soweit, heute ging es mit Philip, Guido, Sven Ru., Sören (F-T-P) und ca. 10 weiteren Jugendlichen aus dem ASV Preetz an den Forellensee.

Gegen 6 Uhr hatte ich meine erste Rute mit Pose und eingefärbten Bienenmaden bestückt und ufernah abgelegt.
Nun stellte sich die, noch häufiger wiederholende, Frage des Tages 
"Fliege oder Spinnrute?"
Da mir die Erfahrung am Forellensee mit der Fliegenrute fehlt/fehlte, entschied ich mich erstmal ´ne Runde zu blinkern.
Ohne Erfolg, wie ihr euch vllt. denken könnt.
Als mittags dann Grillen auf dem Plan stand, hatte ich eine Forelle überlisten können und zwar auf Pose. Auch bei den Vereinsfreunden sah es nicht wesentlich besser aus. Wenige konnten bereits 1-2 Forellen zum Biss verleiten, viele waren aber noch Schneider!

Vllt. würde eine andere Stelle ja fisch bringen, dachten Philip und ich und so ging es, mit der Fliegenrute bewaffnet, um den See, auf der Suche nach einer fischbringenden Stelle.
Als erstes zog es uns in eine sehr kleine Bucht. Wir beide fischten Goldkopfnymphen, die wir mehr oder weniger elegant präsentierten.
Schon nach kurzer Zeit hatte Philip den ersten Biss, den er leider nicht verwerten konnte, auch Sörens Bruder bekam kurz darauf in dieser Bucht einen Biss, ebenfalls verlor er den Fisch.
SCHADE

Nun wollte ich eine andere Stelle versuchen, die gerade frei geworden war. Selbstverständlich lag diese auf der anderen Seeseite und so hieß es erstmal laufen.
Endlich angekommen, sah ich die Fische springen.
Ich wusste, dass das nicht allzuviel bedeuten musste, trotzdem startete ich überaus motiviert das Fischen.
Nach ca. 10-15 Minuten kündigte ich an meine Fliege nach dem nächsten Wurf zu wechseln. Zu dieser Zeit fischte ich einen ca. 2cm langen Streamer in Rot mit gelben Federn, den ich noch ein letztes mal auf ca. 18 Metern ablegte.
Ich machte vllt. 2 Strips als, unerwarteterweise, eine Forelle einstieg.
Die erste Forelle auf die Fliegenrute!!
Meine 5/6er Rute war krumm. Am anderen Ende der Schnur versuchte der gehakte Fisch durch spektakuläre Sprünge zu entkommen..
--> es sollte ihm nicht gelingen.
Anders als bei meiner ersten Forelle auf Maden, spürte ich die aufkommende Euphorie! 
Die erste Forelle auf die Fliegenrute!!
Es war geschafft!

Innerhalb der nächsten Stunde fing ich noch 3 weitere Salmoniden, sodass es am Ende des Tages 5 Forellen für Sven hieß, davon 4 Stück auf Fliege.

Dass Fliegenfischen die eleganteste Form des Angels ist, war mir schon klar, dass es aber auch die nicht selten die erfolgreichere Taktik am Forellensee ist, habe ich mir somit bewiesen, denn die Spinnfischer hatten weniger Fisch.

Greetz Sven Ra.


----------



## GuidoOo (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Na du Hund 

Petri zu deinen ganzen Forellen...
ganz spät abends, nach ende des "wertungsangeln" waren wir auch nochmal da...ich auch mit Fliege...

POLAR MAGNUS....Ich hatte sowas von viele Bisse...doch dann auf einmal nicht mehr...
Nen Fisch auf Fliege konnte ich nicht landen, aber noch eine auf geschl. Paste 

Ich zeig dir mal die Magnus, die erkennst du nicht mehr wieder =(


----------



## AndreasG (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hier mal ein 42er Döbel von gestern aus unserer Vereinsstrecke.
Werde den Jungs mal zum abend hin wieder einen Besuch abstatten.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Metare (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hooooraayyy ! Hab heute meinen ersten Fisch an der Fliegenrute gefangen eine Äsche schätzungsweise 20 cm  immer hin ein fisch. 

Die Äsche schwimmt jetzt natürlich wieder im Wasser und frisst sich dick damit ich sie in 2 jahren als 40 cm Fisch fangen kann 

Petri und Tight lines an alle


----------



## s_rathje (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Als erstes ein dickes Petri an alle Fänger, besonders an Metare, der erste Fisch auf Fliege ist immer etwas ganz Besonderes!

@ Guido:
Mir haben die Forellen eine Chillimps total zerfleddert und weitere 3 Fliegen haben ebenfalls ihren geist aufgegeben.
Am ausdauernsten war eine 50 cent Fliege, die auch nach 2 Forellen und ca. 3 Fehlbissen noch wie neu aussah


----------



## s_rathje (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Gestern besuchte ich kurzentschlossen meinen Kumpel Guido, wo ich nach einstündiger Fahrradtour geinsam mit ihm Hecht aber auch Aland nachstellte.
Das kam dabei raus:
-Aland
-51cm
-auf Brotfliege^^ 

Dieser Fisch ist übrigens Blinker Fischparaden verdächtig :g

Auch Guido konnte 2 Prachtexemplare von nicht ganz 50cm überlisten, bei besserem Wetter wird wieder angegriffen, denn die 60cm+ Alande aus dem Vorjahr warten!​


----------



## Novelino (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hallo Ihr Fliegenfischer
Da ich noch nie mit einer Fliegenrute geangelt habe ...möcht ich dies die kommenden Tage mal antesten. Ich komme aus Dortmund ...in meiner Nähe gibt es z.B. die Lippe!
Vielleicht könnte mir ja mal jemand helfen und mir ein paar Tips geben was für eine Rute/Schnur/Köder ich als Anfänger so nehmen sollte.

Lieben Gruß an Euch und ein fischreiches Wochenende;-)


----------



## s_rathje (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Moin Novelino, deinen Rutenwahl sollte vom zu erwartenen Fisch bzw. vom eingesetzten Köder abhängen.

Möchtest du auf Forellen, Barsche, Döbel, Alande und andere Weißfische, solltest du  eine Rute der Klasse 5-6.

Würdest du auf Hecht (da geh ich nicht von aus) angeln wollen, dürfte es schon gerne eine Rute der Klasse 8-9 sein, um auch große Streamer noch anständig werfen zu können.

Zur Schnur kann ich nur sagen, dass sie die gleiche Klasse haben sollte, wie du Rute.
An eine 5/6er Rute kommt also eine 5er oder 6er Schnur ran, wobei die 6er Schnur besser passen wird, da sie die Rute besser aufläd, was vor allem bei Anfängern hilfreich ist.

Deine Köderwahl ist ebenfalls davon abhängig, was du ans Band bekommen möchtest.
Allrounder sind Nymphen (speziell Goldkopfnymphen).
Mit Nymphen kannst du Barsche, Forellen, Alande..eig Alles überlisten
Kleine Streamer in auffälligen Farben (Rot, Gelb) sind ebenfalls Barsch, Forellen und auch Aland/ Döbel Killer^^


----------



## laverda (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hi Novenlino, kann mich o.g. Empfehlung nur anschließen.
Ich selbst bin fast nur mit größeren Streamern unterwegs (Rhein) und angel mit einer 7/8er mit einer WF Sinktipschnur und Vorfachlänge von max 1m. Zielfisch ist Zander, aber man muss eben immer auch mit größeren Barben und Hechten rechnen.  

Mit einem Wooly-Bugger, bevorzugt schwarz auf Hakengröße 6 - 8,  hast du auf jeden Fall einen fängigen Puschel an der Leine, den du auch mit 6er Gerät gut werfen kannst und einfach zu binden ist der auch.


----------



## GuidoOo (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hab hier noch ein Bild von unserer Alandtour =):
http://img194.*ih.us/img194/3923/p1030264.jpg
Gegner war nen knapp 50er Aland...


----------



## Novelino (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Danke ...Nun weiß ich dann schonmal was ich so bräuchte um zu starten;-)


----------



## Radon (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hallo zusammen,

gefangen am 07.05. auf eine Ritz D
2x Regenbogenforelle 37 und 43cm


----------



## Tewi (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

im fopuff gefangen? petri zum fang!


----------



## Havorred01 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Moin moin!

ich habe auch mal ein Foto eigendlich mehrere aber bei dem Foto habe ich meine 2. Mefo mit der Fliegenrute gefangen. 

Gruß 
chrischan


----------



## sebastian.WAF (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Schöne Fänge! Tight Lines


----------



## Radon (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *



Tewi schrieb:


> im fopuff gefangen? petri zum fang!


 
Nix Puff !!

Die Stammen aus der Blau bei Ulm.

Gruss
Radon


----------



## Maok (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Moin zusammen!

War letzte W-Ende zum Forellenangeln am Bach. 2 kleine Bafos hab ich verloren und was hab ich gefangen? 4 Barsche und nen ca. vierpfündigen Karpfen!  Hab mich sehr gefreut, da es mein erster Karpfen auf Fliege war und ich ihn auch noch auf Sicht gefangen hab. War echt geil! :m So sah der gute aus:

















Hatte an dem Tag schon einen Karpfen ausgemacht, er mich allerdings auch und so isser dann davongeschwommen. |uhoh:

Bei dem anderen war es so: Bin an den Bach getreten und hab mich wie immer erstma umgeschaut. Und was seh ich da, ca. 2 m links von mir am eigenen Ufer stand hinter überhängenden Zweigen ein Karpfen. Ok, dachte ich mir, versuch ich es doch einfach.  Hab also meinen Goldkopf eingedippt und auf ihn zutreiben lassen. Keine Reaktion. War aber auch noch nich die perfekte Drift. Nächster Wurf, Fliege knapp hinter den Zweigen, gab es einen Ruck in der Schnur. Nen ca. 20 cm Barsch hatte sich meinen Köder geschnappt. Ich dachte schon, ********, jetzt is der Karpfen vergrämt, aber den hat das überhaupt nich gestört. |bigeyes Nun hab ich mein Vorfach bis auf ca. 1 m in die Rutenringe gezogen und die Fliege genau auf der Spur des Karpfens absinken lassen. Er schwimmt ein bischen nach vorne und macht sein Maul auf und zu... Anhieb und der Haken sitzt! :vik: Dann dachte ich erstma, mmmhhh, ob ich den hier landen kann? Ich hätte dem Fisch nämlich nich folgen können, da überall Büsche und Bäume waren. Also musste ich ordentlich Druck aufbauen, was natürlich immer riskant is... Der Fisch wälzte sich mehrmals bedrohlich, aber blieb am Haken. Als ich mich entschloss, ihn nun zu keschern, blieb das Netz in einem Stacheldrahtstück hängen, welches da einfach so am Boden lag. Mist, dachte ich mir, nun kann ich den Fisch vergessen. Zum Glück gelang es mir den Kescher ziemlich schnell wieder zu befreien, so dass ich mich endlich ans Landen machen konnte, was mir trotz hohem Ufer gelang. Endlich zappelte der Schuppi im Netz. Die Freude war groß! :vik: Schnell nen paar Fotos und zurück mit dem Rüssler in sein Element.
Werd wohl jetzt häufiger versuchen Karpfen mit der Fliege zu fangen, war nämlich echt geil. 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## xfishbonex (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

gestern |supergri


----------



## s_rathje (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Petri an xfishbonex, und die anderen natürlich auch.
Habs selber einmal mit der Fliege auf Mefo versucht und weiß deshalb was für eine Arbeit dahinter steckt.
Ganz großes Kino, Respekt!


----------



## Waveman (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Petri an xfishbonex, (& an alle anderen Fänger) konnte gestern "nur" zwei Schnabelträger, aus der Ostsee, dazu bewegen meine Fliege zu nehmen ... 


Greetz
waveman


----------



## flexxxone (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Moin,

nun hatte ich auch endlich mal nen ordentlichen Fisch ...

jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie man drillt |kopfkrat 

ein 45er Döbel hat sich so'n schwarz-rotes Goldkopf Dingens geschnappt


----------



## laverda (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *



flexxxone schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nun hatte ich auch endlich mal nen ordentlichen Fisch ...
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club


----------



## andy_Spro (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

hier ein paar fängeaus österreich aus der krimmler ache


----------



## Locke4865 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Na da will ich auch mal ein Bild beisteuern
Gefangen auf eine gelbe Mayfly Dun ca 35 cm lang


----------



## Tewi (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

euch allen nen fettes petri zu den wunderschönen fischen....


----------



## gezz (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Na da will ich auch mal ein Bild beisteuern
> Gefangen auf eine gelbe Mayfly Dun ca 35 cm lang



das ist aber eine große Fliege, wie wirft man die???

Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Da kommt der Sprachwissenschaftler durch 

Petri zum Fisch!


----------



## sebastian.WAF (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Moin wo liegt die Ache also bei welchem ort?

Petri zu den Fischen ! 

Tl
Basti


----------



## Locke4865 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *



gezz schrieb:


> das ist aber eine große Fliege, wie wirft man die???
> 
> Sorry, den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Da kommt der Sprachwissenschaftler durch
> 
> Petri zum Fisch!


 
Is verziehen 
die Forelle war´s die 35 war


----------



## laverda (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hi Flifis, 
mittlerweile ist Juli, fängt denn keiner mehr was? 

Gleich geht´s ab an den Rhein :vik:


----------



## Tewi (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

nana laverda, gleich ist übertrieben....
mach mich gegen halb vier, vier auf den weg zu dir!
freu mich drauf!!! und heute gehts den zandern an den kragen....!!!!


----------



## holger72 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

hallo zusammen,
so mein fang von gestern. barbe 68cm und 3,4 kg schwer.
gefangen auf eine Goldkopfnymphen : Lawson´s Green Drake (hagengr.12)
fluss: untere sieg in siegen.
rute: guideline EXP3 klasse 5
bild der barbe ist im *Der Sieg -Thread zu sehen da man hier nicht doppelte bilder hochladen kann.
*


----------



## HAL9000 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hallo,
hier eine schöne Meerforelle vom Juni,welche ich bei schönstem
Wetter tagsüber überlisten konnte!
58cm/2,5kg
Gruß Thor


----------



## laverda (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Den habe ich zwar bereits im Juni gefangen, stell den aber trotzdem jetzt hier rein. Kein schönes Foto, der Zander aber schon, 68 cm gefangen auf "Plüdder".


----------



## Rosi (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *







Dieser und etliche andere Dorsche wurden von einem roten Muddler angelockt. Er schwebt an 20cm langem Monofil über einem Heringspaternoster, an dem unten als Gewicht ein Pilker hängt. Das Foto ist etwas unglücklich, der Dorsch ist 65cm lang, auch wenn es nicht so aussieht.

Manche Dorsche hingen auch am obersten Haken des Paternosters, knapp unter der Fliege. Eindeutig hatte der Muddler sie neugierig gemacht.


----------



## Rakete (1. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

hallo zusamm,

nach einigen anläufen konnte auch ich jetzt meinen ersten etwas besseren erfolg mit der fliegengerte verbuchen..
hier der grösste von einigen döbeln ,die ich letztens fangen konnte..


----------



## Warius (3. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

@Rakete

Na warte nur ab...bis ich meinen Krempel zusammen habe und ordentlich geübt habe, dann kannste dich warm anziehen...hehe..


----------



## Flala - Flifi (5. August 2009)

*Schleie auf Fliege*

Moin!
Ich war gestern abend zum Hechtstreamern an einem Altarm unseres Vereinsflusses unterwegs. Gerade ließ ich einen Popper über das Kraut hoppeln, als ich ca. 50 Meter links von mir Bewegungen an der Wasseroberfläche bemerkte.
Vorsichtig pirschte ich näher und sah zu meinem Erstaunen fünf oder sechs gute Schleien, die über dem Kraut aktiv auf Nahrungssuche waren.
Was tun, ich hatte nur die Dose mit den dicken Hechtstreamern dabei, an der 9er WF hing ein intermedia Polyleader von 9 Fuß mit eingeschlauftem Stahlvorfach. An meiner Weste steckten zum Glück noch einige Fliegen vom letzten Forellenseebesuch. Dabei war auch eine gepalmerte schwarze Nassfliege in Größe 12.
Schnell das Stahlvorfach gegen einen Meter 23er Fluorcarbon getauscht, die kleine Schwarze angetüdelt und mit Vorfachlänge aus der Deckung der Brennnesseln einer der etwas dickeren Schleien vor die Nase gedippt.
Beim 6. oder 7. Versuch klappte es wie gewünscht: die Fliege sank ca. 10 Zentimeter vorm Maul der Schleie ganz sachte ab - eine bedächtige Vorwärtsbewegung des Fisches, das Maul geht auf - das Maul geht wieder zu - Anhieb - sitzt!
Jetzt ging es los, eine Flucht direkt in die Teichrosen konnte ich verhindern, statt dessen bohrte sich die Tinca ins Krautbett am Grund. Nach wenigen Minuten Gezerre konnte ich den wunderschönen Fisch inclusive einer ordentlichen Portion Wasserpest keschern.
Mit 45 Zentimetern und 1,8 Kilo Gewicht übertraf diese Schleie tatsächlich meinen persönlichen Rekord aus Stipperzeiten...

Gruß und stramme Leinen!

Martin


----------



## Locke4865 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Petri zum außergewöhnlichen Fang 
Schleie an der Fliegenrute hab ich noch nicht gehört |kopfkrat;+
sind aber gute Beweisfotos die du gemacht hast und ein überzeugender Bericht #6


----------



## florianparske (6. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hallo zusammen,

bin Neuling beim Fliegenfischen.
Habe am 8.7.2009 das erste mal 2 Stunden Privattraining von einem erfahrenen FliFi bekommen und war seitdem ca. 5-6 mal mit der Fliegenrute an unserem Salmonidenflüsschen Werre unterwegs.

Zunächst konnte ich nichts fangen, hing fast nur im Gestrüpp etc. Kennt ihr bestimmt auch von euren Anfängen...

An 2 Abenden konnte ich dann jeweils 3 kleine Bafos (20-25cm) auf die Trockene überlisten, wo der Drill im Vergleich zur leichten Spinnrute ein wahres Erlebnis war...

Gestern Abend lief es erst sehr schleppend an, hatte nur 2-3 Bisse von Kleinen Fischen, die ich nicht verwerten konnte.

Gegen 21:30 Uhr stieg dann eine Bafo auf eine Adams ein, die etwas besser war. Der Drill war hammer geil an meiner 5er Rute in 9' Länge.
Der Fisch maß 32cm, mein erster maßiger Fisch mit der Fliegenrute!!! 
Die Freude war groß!

Nun, das Foto ist nicht ganz so gut geworden, war um 21:45 Uhr auch schon ein bisschen zu dunkel für ein gutes Foto.

Gruß
Florian


----------



## Bungo (9. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

So, nachdem ich eine lange Pechsträne verbuchen musste heute die Wende, und was für eine!
Hab in 2,5 Stunden ca 50-60 Fische gefangen.
Paar schöne Döbel, einige Bachforellen um die 30cm, große Haseln, 1 kleine Äsche, 1 kleiner Rapfen, aber das wirklich erstaunliche waren die folgenden 2 Kollegen:
Eine Schöne Äsche von ~35cm (ich mess gleich mal im Kescher nach wo sie gelegen hat)
und eine Nase (wenn ich mich nicht komplett irre) oder?

http://img40.*ih.us/img40/6289/09082009700mix.jpg

Somit kann ich wieder eine Fischart mehr verbuchen die ich mit der Fliege gefangen habe


----------



## Daniel1983 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Schwarzwaldforelle =)
 TL Zusammen


----------



## Tisie (11. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Petri Heil an alle Fänger, da sind sehr schöne Fotos und tolle Fische dabei! Besonders die Fänge von Nichtsalmoniden auf Fliege finde ich sehr interessant und da sind ja ein paar echte Traumfische dabei, wie der 51er Aland, der Karpfen oder die Schleie |rolleyes

Bei uns haben die Kormorane im letzten Winter ganze Arbeit geleistet, so daß an unseren heimischen Fließgewässern dieses Jahr ziemlich tote Hose ist (mal abgesehen von einigen fetten Döbeln bis 56cm, aber die gingen leider nicht an die Fliege :g). Deshalb anbei mal ein Foto von der dänischen Küste - besser konnte das Angeljahr in diesem Frühjahr nicht beginnen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

--


----------



## xfishbonex (26. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

PINK GEHT IMMER :qauch in der nacht 
letzte woche an der küste gewesen leider keine mefos da gewesen #q nur 3 kleine dorsche 
aber kucks du hier 


lg andre


----------



## Eleven (27. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hallo zusammen!
Hier ein paar Bilder von meinen Fängen aus der Gail in Östrreich!


----------



## s_rathje (29. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Petri an Alle!
Bei meiner letzten Tour war ich auch recht erfolgreich, gleich 2 Alande von ü50cm nahmen meine Brotfliege, ein Dritter stieg im Drill wieder aus.

tight lines!


----------



## florianparske (31. August 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hallo zusammen,

war gestern an der Werre und habe das Erste mal einen Streamer ausprobiert (Wooley Bugger mit braunem Körper und schwarzen Marabu-Federn).
Konnte auch auf Anhieb 3 Barsche landen so um die 15cm und einer hat noch gebissen.

Die Ersten Fische auf Streamer... 

Als sich auf den Wooley nichts mehr tat bin ich dann auf eine Adams umgestiegen, da ab und zu steigende Fische zu sehen waren.

Was soll ich sagen, es hat ebenfalls geklappt!
Meine erste Äsche auf Fliege konnte "gelandet" und gleich im Wasser wieder abgehakt werden. Sie hatte um die 25cm, also für unser Gewässer eine schöne Größe!

Alles in Allem war es ein schöner Sonntag Vormittag!

Gruß
Florian


----------



## xfishbonex (12. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

heute morgen |bigeyes gucks du hier 
dorsch 42cm
mefo 50cm 
lg andre


----------



## Tüdde (12. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

jetzt schon so dicht unter land einen so schönen dorsch?! petri!!!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (13. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Ich war letztes Wochenende an Der lenne in Lennestadt und hab dort diese schöne 62er Bachi neben anderen etwas kleineren gefangen.


----------



## BigEarn (13. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Wochenende an Der lenne in Lennestadt und hab dort diese schöne 62er Bachi neben anderen etwas kleineren gefangen.



Wo isse denn die Bachi? |kopfkrat :c Saß dieses WE leider zu Hause, nachdem ich meine #8er letztes Wochenende geschrottet habe und nun aufs Ersatzteil warte


----------



## laverda (13. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> Ich war letztes Wochenende an Der lenne in Lennestadt und hab dort diese schöne 62er Bachi neben anderen etwas kleineren gefangen.



Hi Torsten, 
da hätt ich dann doch besser mitkommen sollen  
Ich tippe mal auf Weiß ;+
Foto wär aber wirklich nicht schlecht!


----------



## Torsten Rühl (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *


----------



## Torsten Rühl (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Also ich sehe das Foto.


----------



## Truttafriend (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Du hast auf ein Bild verlinkt das in einem anmeldepflichtigen Forum liegt.

Wir können das Bild so nicht sehen #h


----------



## jottweebee (15. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

@ Torsten

und dich seh ich doppelt


----------



## otterfisch (17. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Thorsten, um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken, hier mal eine 67er...
Im Juli im Sauerland gestreamert.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (17. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

So jetzt aber. 

Die 67er hab eich schon im anderem Forum gesehen. Ich gehe mal davon aus das die aus der Oberen Möhne stammt oder?


----------



## Tewi (18. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

jupp torsten haste recht, habe ich auch im anderen forum gesehen und gelesen....


----------



## otterfisch (18. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hi Thorsten,
sehr schöner Fisch, Petri! Geile Zeichnung.
67er war schon im Raubfischforum, Obere Möhne ist fast richtig.
Habe aber den "Fänge mit der Fliege - Trööt" erst jetzt entdeckt und hier ist sie fast besser aufgehoben finde ich.

_


----------



## BigEarn (20. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hab gestern Mittag beschlossen, nochmal die Strecke zum Tongariro River auf mich zu nehmen. 7 Regenbogner konnte ich  heute landen, alle zwischen 2 und 3 Pfund. #h


----------



## Smödi (20. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Petri zu den Regenbogen!!
Was ist das denn bitte für ein fetter Brummer?
Welche Länge hat sie?
Sieht gut genährt aus.


----------



## BigEarn (21. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Die Länge kann ich Dir nicht mal verraten, da ich sie nicht vermessen habe. Gewicht war knappe 3 Pfd. Schätze die Länge auf 45 - 50 cm, aber genau sagen kann ich es nicht. War jedenfalls topfit der Fisch, was er im Drill bewiesen hat


----------



## Maok (21. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Wunderschöner Wildfisch! Tolle Flossen! Petri! :m


----------



## BigEarn (21. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *



Maok schrieb:


> Wunderschöner Wildfisch! Tolle Flossen! Petri! :m



Jepp, war teilweise auch von den mächtigen und perfekt geformten Schwanzflossen beeindruckt. :l
 In einer der letzten Fisch & Fliege Hefte, ich meine Nr.17, findet ihr übrigens, falls es euch interessiert, einen Artikel zum Tongariro River, geschrieben von Gebhard, mit dem ich hier auch schon fischen durfte.


----------



## Bungo (21. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Petri zu der Schönen Trutte!
Aber mal ne Frage, sind das da unten Wildfische, oder wird da auch besetzt? Sieht von den Flossen her nicht so aus als ob der Fisch aus einer Zucht kommt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## BigEarn (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Nein, im Lake Taupo, dem Tongariro River und anderen in den See fließenden Flüssen ist der Bestand, wie bei den meisten Gewässern hier, vollständig selbst erhaltend und es findet kein Besatz statt. Neben Regenbognern gibt es auch Brown Trout/Bachforellen jenseits der 10 Pfd Marke und ein Ziel für den kommenden Sommer steht somit fest.


----------



## Bungo (22. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Mhh, Wilde Bachforellen in der Größe sind schon ein Traum!
Da kann ich gut nachvollziehen welches Ziel du dir gesetzt hast.
Im Lake Taupo gibt es dann sicherlich auch Seeforellen wenn so viele Flüssen dort rein münden, oder?


----------



## BigEarn (23. September 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Nope, neben Rgenbognern und Brown trouts gibts eigentlich kaum interessante Zielfische im See. Denke man wird noch die neuseeländischen Aale antreffen. Ansonsten gibts hauptsächlich Kleinfisch.


----------



## Bungo (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Ich habs zwar schon im Lahnfischer Thread gepostet, aber es gehört ja auch irgendwie hier rein 

Mir ist heute an der Lahn ein sensationeller Fang gelungen.

War mit nem Kumpel unterwegs und eigentlich auf paar Forellen aus, nach ca 5 Minuten wurde dann mein unbeschwerter Streamer mit einem riesen Schwall unter der Oberfläche weggenagelt.

Nach kurzem aber sehr heftigem Drill mit schwerem Gerät kam dann ein 45cm Bachsaibling zum Vorschein.
Ein Hammer Fisch, von dem ich nicht dachte dass in der Lahn überhaupt welche vorkommen!

http://img156.*ih.us/img156/1858/img0773kmix.jpg

Zu Hause gabs dann nochmal ordentlich gekleidet ein Shooting und danach ein Erfolgsbierchen zusammen mit meinem Kumpel.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie alt so ein Fisch ungefähr sein kann?

Und weiß jemand ob irgendein Angelverein an der Lahn mal Saiblinge besetzt hat???

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Flyfisher1 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

Hallo Andreas, Glückwunsch, solche Ausnahmefische sind immer wieder ein Highlight im Leben eines Fliegenfischers.
Ich denke mal Saiblinge werden nicht explizit in der Lahn besetzt. Ich vermute mal, dass er beim Besatz in einem der Nebengewässer, dem Fischlieferanten mit unter die Bachforellen gerutscht ist oder was noch wahrscheinlicher scheint, der Gewässerwart oder sonst ein Vst.M.  veranlasst hat, ein paar Saiblinge dazwischen zu werfen. Oder so!?|kopfkrat
Meines Wissens dürfen Saiblinge ebenso wie Regenbogner, nicht in der Forellenregion besetzt werden. 
Gruß Norbert
( bevor jetzt Einer tönt, die Lahn gehört nicht zur Forellenregion, vorab erwähnte ich die " Nebenbäche" ):m


----------



## Flyfisher1 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fänge mit der Fliege. *

PS. Das Alter? Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass man eine Schuppe unter das Mikroskop legt und die Jahresring zählt. Habe mich mit dem Thema aber noch nicht befasst.
Von der Größe des Fisches ist schwer auf das Alter zu schließen, da das Nahrungsangebot eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt. Ich würde mal so auf 3 bis 5 Jahre schätzen.
TL. Nobby


----------

